#ubuntu-zh 2010-12-06
<mygod> 大家好
<mygod> 呵呵
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-05
<Glitchmaster1154> Glitchmaster115404gingerdog1
<Glitchmaster1154> Glitchmaster115404gingerdog1
<khave404kh1652> khave404kh1652
<khave404kh1652> khave404kh1652
<khave404kh1652> khave404kh1652
<khave404kh1652> khave404kh1652
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<splerge195404ose> splerge195404osembagern
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<ianlawlor404qazw> ianlawlor404qazwsx
<ianlawlor404qazw> ianlawlor404qazwsx
<ianlawlor404qazw> ianlawlor404qazwsx
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
<Tutorialzz404Tut> Tutorialzz404Tutz
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-06
<Glitchmaster1154> Glitchmaster115404gingerdog1
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-07
<mao> hi
#ubuntu-zh 2011-12-11
<DxspairMeh404fde> DxspairMeh404fderfgtws
<DxspairMeh404fde> DxspairMeh404fderfgtws
<DxspairMeh404fde> DxspairMeh404fderfgtws
<Christopherson40> Christopherson404tetramoo8
<Christopherson40> Christopherson404tetramoo8
#ubuntu-zh 2012-12-06
<Intrepid_> 3?
<Intrepid_> only 3?
#ubuntu-zh 2016-12-10
<xiangzi> 可以中文吗
<xiangzi> ？
<xiangzi> 为什么会显示中文？
